

Wikileaks will release a million new documents in 2013 - CorsairSanglot
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/20/world/europe/assange-wikileaks-release/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

======
CorsairSanglot
Assange's book "Cypherpunks" can now be purchased using Bitcoin:

<http://www.orbooks.com/catalog/cypherpunks/>

Also, here's the full unedited speech from yesterday:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1ZyrHT-HRM>

